# jl 15w6's



## kicker55 (Mar 22, 2011)

Picked up a pair of JL audio 15w6 subs. One needs a refoam the other looks good. Now i'm going to try and find a third and start working on a old school system. Going to run them sealed JL shows 1.25cuft per sub. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

kicker55 said:


> Picked up a pair of JL audio 15w6 subs. One needs a refoam the other looks good. Now i'm going to try and find a third and start working on a old school system. Going to run them sealed JL shows 1.25cuft per sub. What do you guys think?


Those 15w6's are NICE! If the foam hasn't been replaced, I'd go ahead and get them both done. I've had luck w/ the kits from SpringFieldSpeakerRepair.com. I had my 8W6's refoamed locally, but bought a kit for a RF sub and think I did a better job than the speaker shop


----------



## kicker55 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well they were to good to be true. 1 has needed a refoam and the other needs a full recone. I found a recone kit for it but it is dual 8ohm. So now i think i will just recone boath of them so they will be the same.


----------



## sunburn (May 27, 2011)

i had 3 before, each i a 1.5cuft sealed enclosure


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

IIRC, that 1.25cf enclosure has a pretty high Qtc. Like mentioned, maybe 1.5 or a little bigger stuffed with polyfill. 

I had one in a 3.5cf ported enclosure with 550 watts... I sure miss that sub.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

I miss my 15W6, ran it parallel coils off an A600.2, sealed box, brown note!


----------

